# java fern being eaten?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a few java ferns in my 90 gallon and I constantly have to remove dead leaves and the over all growth is almost nothing when you count removing dead leaves. Lighting is 2 t5ho so there is plenty of light, I do dose ferts occasionally.

All the other plants, swords, crypts and vals, all do great and I constantly have to thin them out.

the java fern is on Mopani wood.

stock is about a dozen tiger barbs, 4 boesemani rainbows and various loaches and catfish.

There is also plenty of water movement.

Just can't figure out why the java fern doesn't do well. Any ideas? It does grow just fine in 2 other tanks that I have a bit in.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

it could be competition. I read somewhere that plants compete with each other for nutrients and what not. Maybe your java fern is just being bullied by other plants in your tank. It sounds silly but i've seen it happen with my wallachi. never took off in my heavy planted tank but did awesome in my lightly planted tank


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that might be it. I'll try to dose ferts more consistently as that is probably the best way for the ferns to get it since it is in the water column


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> it could be competition. I read somewhere that plants compete with each other for nutrients and what not. Maybe your java fern is just being bullied by other plants in your tank.


I think you are talking about aleopathy. Diana Walstad's Ecology Of The Planted Aquarium has a chapter on it. Many plants will release chemicals that inhibit the growth of potential competitors.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

In my high tech tank, my crypts and java do bad in bright light. I also have alot of fast growing plants so I think they use up all the nutrients before it gets to the slow pokes. My crypts though do grow fast, but they have alot of holes in them. Since then Ive moved 99% of my crypts to my fish bowl, only one remains. I have adjusted my EI dosing so I have to see how it goes. I think the only time your slow growing plant will get holes is because not enough nutrients.


----------

